# Rescue Success Story <3



## BiscuitTheCattleDog (Nov 25, 2011)

I love my dog. We adopted him when he was 5 months old--just a furball with way-too-big paws and goofy ears. He was abused before we got him, his exact birthdate was unknown, and much of his history was (is) a mystery. 

But he adapted to our home rather quickly and I cannot imagine life without him. He is unbelievably smart and has a very quirky personality. 

If you, or anyone you know, is hesitant about adopting (vs. going to a breeder) take a peek at some funny videos I made about Biscuit--our rescued Cattle Dog. Perhaps they will convince that rescue dogs off just as much (if not more) joy! 

This is my first post in this forum. I look forward to chatting more about dogs!! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/BiscuitTheCattleDog?feature=mhee

(If the link doesn't work, just search "Biscuit the Cattle Dog" on youtube!)


----------

